
Show HN: Song to Sing – build your singing repertoire based on your vocal range - kyunez
https://songtosing.net/
======
05greg
Love it, I think most classical vocalists would prefer to mark their range on
a stave though. I know instantly if the note I'm about to sing is going to be
a struggle by seeing where it lies on the page. It took me a couple minutes to
translate this by working from middle C. (I'm a bass/bari btw)

~~~
kyunez
Thanks. Great idea with a stave. I was thinking of rendering a piano and
letting users to press the keys, but maybe stave is even better. Will
experiment this.

------
darekkay
That's really cool :) I transpose songs for my own adaptations, but I always
have to check/remember which song I could sing at karaoke at the original
scale.

~~~
kyunez
Don’t know if it’s obvious from the song page on the website, but it also
automatically suggests an optimal transposition for a song for your range. I
use it to quickly figure out where to put a capo on my guitar.

